# Does your dog love milkbones?



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't keep milkbones in the house, but when they go to "grandma's" house they usually get one. My dogs love and will work for any kind of food, they're not picky at all. I swear Conner would work for pieces of cardboard.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My guys love any treats. I don't give a lot of treats so they seem to relish anything I give them.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Nope Milk Bones just don't cut it anymore, they know there are better treats available. Spoiled brats they are!


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

only w/ peanut butter on them!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We don't buy them (or any other treats for that matter), but I'm sure they'd like them. We usually just use their kibble and small pieces of cheese or hot dogs for rewards.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson loves them! Every morning when we leave for work he sits like a perfect little boy next to the front door waiting patiently for his milkbone as we leave the house. 

We also have a big bag of another organic (or something labelled as "healthier") brand of cookies right next to the milkbone box and I interchange them every couple of days so that he gets a variety and doesn't get sick of one kind.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Nope...both my dogs HATE them. We make our own dehydrated sweet potatoes for treats! Took us a few batches, but we finally figured out the right way to make em.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, it's food so Ranger will eat it - anything that falls under the umbrella of "food" MUST be eaten in his world. Sometimes he eats things that I wouldn't think would be counted as food (leaves, bark, spiders, etc) but apparently it's a pretty wide umbrella. Just as I type this, he came in and ate a tiny piece of envelope that was on the floor...

I'll use milkbones to stuff in his kongs or to give to him as a bedtime treat but that's it. For tricks/training, it's zukes or, his favourite, hot dogs!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I haven't found anything our dogs won't eat!!!! I do buy them, and they'll eat them, but they only get them a few times a week....they actually prefer the chicken or duck jerky.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Ranger said:


> Well, it's food so Ranger will eat it - anything that falls under the umbrella of "food" MUST be eaten in his world. Sometimes he eats things that I wouldn't think would be counted as food (leaves, bark, spiders, etc) but apparently it's a pretty wide umbrella. Just as I type this, he came in and ate a tiny piece of envelope that was on the floor...


LOL, this sounds so much like Sienna :

Milkbones actually make Sienna throw up :uhoh: My parents used to have them for our dogs all the time. When I couldn't give her marrow bones anymore I was hoping the Milkbones might be an alternative to help keep her teeth cleaner... but I found that she always threw up after eating one and had to give the box to my neighbor


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't think my guys have ever had a milkbone brand bone. But I am sure they would eat it .... they eat anything!!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Lucy is similar to Ranger... I have yet to find a treat she doesn't like! Paper is also fair game. She really likes the Zukes treats (the jerky ones) and totally LOVES the Natural Balance sausage roll stuff.

It makes it pretty easy to train her, but it's the moving away from food where it get's difficult. :


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Dried liver= $30.00 for 19 oz
Milkbones= 3.00 for a big box
Doesn't really matter to Abby and Finn, a treat is a treat .


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

We don't buy Milkbones, though I am sure my dogs would be happy to eat them. Heck, they love to eat deer and goose poop so I can safely say that the would love Milkbones, too. I'm not comparing them to poop, just saying that my dogs are living garbage disposals and if it's remotely edible, it will be eaten.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sienna's Mom said:


> Milkbones actually make Sienna throw up :uhoh: My parents used to have them for our dogs all the time. When I couldn't give her marrow bones anymore I was hoping the Milkbones might be an alternative to help keep her teeth cleaner... but I found that she always threw up after eating one and had to give the box to my neighbor



Does she have a wheat allergy? That's how I found out about Sam's wheat allergy... not with Milkbones, but with another treat brand that had wheat in them. He would throw up around the same time every single day.. I could NOT figure it out for the life of me... until I realized it was always approx 30 mins after our training practice sessions when he'd get a bunch of those treats. Stopped the treats, puking stopped.

I guess that answers the OP question... my pups don't get Milkbones due to allergy issues, though I'm sure they would happily gobble them right up if they did, they're both like hoover vacs! LOL


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy and Dory love milk bones at home. We get the flavored ones. When we're at my in-laws though, Lucy won't touch them. She'll ***** herself out for a Blue Buffalo Apple Yogurt treat, though.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

My dog will eat anything. So yes, he loves them. Lately I have been buying Petco's brand. They are hard as a rock so suppose to help clean the teeth. At least that's what they say.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Dried liver= $30.00 for 19 oz
> Milkbones= 3.00 for a big box
> Doesn't really matter to Abby and Finn, a treat is a treat .


Same here; somehow I got a coupon, buy one box, get one free so I figured, "what the heck." I thought it was kinda funny alternating a Milk Bone with what I think were another, different brand, something like baked buffalo infused blueberry encrusted antioxidant enriched garlic powdered whatevers. I couldn't help thinking to myself. . ."what is wrong with this picture!" 

As for Mac, she chomped away on no matter what was thrown her way!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I tried some "healthy organic" treats and Gunner had an allergic reaction that resulted in him losing 15 pounds and all his hair. We went back to Milkbones and he is fine. I will never switch food or treats again!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Tess gets a milkbone when I have my coffee in the morning. Does she know it! When I turn on the coffemachine, she'll run for the cupboard!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks knows the ladies at the drive up window at the bank give milk bones and he starts drooling as we approach


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

My girls eat Trader Joe's peanut butter dog biscuits. Each gets one (or part of one if they're too big) when I leave for work in the morning. I don't think they really care what flavor or brand they are, as long as they are edible.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Does she have a wheat allergy? That's how I found out about Sam's wheat allergy... not with Milkbones, but with another treat brand that had wheat in them. He would throw up around the same time every single day.. I could NOT figure it out for the life of me... until I realized it was always approx 30 mins after our training practice sessions when he'd get a bunch of those treats. Stopped the treats, puking stopped.
> 
> I guess that answers the OP question... my pups don't get Milkbones due to allergy issues, though I'm sure they would happily gobble them right up if they did, they're both like hoover vacs! LOL


I am thinking I should get her allergy tested... it couldn't hurt with all that she has had going on.... it might be contributing. Thanks for suggesting it Marlene... I always thought it might be that her stomach was tender being that she had those two sharp bone ingestions :doh:


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

lgnutah said:


> Brooks knows the ladies at the drive up window at the bank give milk bones and he starts drooling as we approach



I work at a bank and it always cracks me up when people drive up with their dogs. They'll be trying to fill out their deposit slips and have these huge dogs (we even have a customer that brings his Great Dane) trying to climb across their laps to get to the window. =) Some of the little dogs actually try climbing INTO the drawer that we push out to the cars.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

My girls will work for them. I break them up in pieces and use them for reg training.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> . I swear Conner would work for pieces of cardboard.


Haha. This made me laugh! Layla is the same way. She's never met a treat she doesn't like .

Aubrie, on the other hand, turns her nose up at "low-value" Milkbones :


----------



## Fetchtheball (Nov 23, 2009)

Harley has food allergies and milkbones are the only treat he can eat without any problems. My labs love them too!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My guys LOVE Milkbones, I have given my two Milkbone dog bones for years.

I try to buy products that supports other causes. A portion of the proceeds when you purchase Milkbones goes to the CANINE ASSITANTS Program which trains and provides Service dogs to children and adults with Special Needs FREE OF CHARGE. 

While my guys are enjoying their favorite treat known as Cookies in our household, I know I am supporting a great cause and helping someone in need.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't think there is a treat that Milly doesn't love! Milkbones included.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dooley won't go into his crate at bed time unless he gets his Milkbone (and I am supposed to be a dog trainer, can't get my boy in a crate without one:doh. Open the lid to the container, and he runs in and waits for delivery.


----------

